# Wyndham point contract question



## coolsmt (Dec 29, 2013)

Hello, I will be looking to get rid of my points in Wyndham as I will not be using them anymore due to personal circumstances.  However, before I list it here on the bargain page, I was curious as to how many points I can really give away.  I receive 168,000 points every even year.  

So in my account starting January 1, 2014, I have the 168,000 points.  However, when I look at my contract information it says I have 84,000 points on even years.  I am not certain, but I may have gotten a bonus of 84,000 points when I bought the timeshare, but is that transferable since I am technically only deeding the 84,000?  Please note that this bonus was not a one time bonus and it was not pooled from previous years.  I used 168,000 points (well just under that) in 2012 and in 2010.

I was going to call the resort to find out, but before I did, I was wondering if anyone else had any experience with that.

Thank you!

Scott


----------



## Bigrob (Dec 29, 2013)

I believe you have the equivalent of 84K annual points, eligible for use in even years so biennially you have 168K. I recently got a contract like this - biennial 168K, but the contract is worded like it is 84K points.

Will send you a PM as I might be interested depending upon where it is deeded.


----------

